# Vetassess Negative



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Is there any one on thread who has got negative outcome from vetassess.I got negative assessment without even getting any employer enquiry and document requirement.Appreciate if some one can guide me how to proceed further.

What are chances if I go for a review?


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an impression as if they have not even read my application properly.It took me just 2 and half month to get this unfortunate result.Now waiting for letter to get the exact reason of negative assessment.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have an impression as if they have not even read my application properly.It took me just 2 and half month to get this unfortunate result.Now waiting for letter to get the exact reason of negative assessment.


----------



## ankit303dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

*I have same case*



gaurav8778 said:


> I have an impression as if they have not even read my application properly.It took me just 2 and half month to get this unfortunate result.Now waiting for letter to get the exact reason of negative assessment.




Gaurav,

I have same problem. Negative outcome without verifying from my employer.
Please update me what happened to your case. Did you get the final positive outcome..


Ankit.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I have same problem. Negative outcome without verifying from my employer.
> Please update me what happened to your case. Did you get the final positive outcome..
> ...


Many times there may not be any employer verification if they are satisfied with the documents that you have sent them. The Negative could be because of education and job not matching... I have a friend who studied law as a bachelor's degree and currently works in a bank in HR AND received a negative assessment because of the mismatch.

Hope this helps.

Earl


----------



## ankit303dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

earldro said:


> Many times there may not be any employer verification if they are satisfied with the documents that you have sent them. The Negative could be because of education and job not matching... I have a friend who studied law as a bachelor's degree and currently works in a bank in HR AND received a negative assessment because of the mismatch.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Earl


Dear Earl,

Thanks for replying. If you can help me further, I have applied for ICT -Business Development Manager, having more than 5 years of work experience in total. 2 years as Networking Engineer, and 3 years for Sales, Product Management and Marketing.

Is there any condition that i must have 5 years work experience in sales only.


Thanks in advance.
Ankit.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes I think u wud need to have the required number if years exp in the field that u are applying under.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I have same problem. Negative outcome without verifying from my employer.
> Please update me what happened to your case. Did you get the final positive outcome..
> ...


Hi Ankit,

I have'nt received the outcome letter yet.have u received that ? I applied for 132111 corporate services manager and handling both admin and finance from last 14 years.Did graduation bcom and mba in finance.not sure on what basis they gave negative assessment.

Gaurav


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

earldro said:


> Many times there may not be any employer verification if they are satisfied with the documents that you have sent them. The Negative could be because of education and job not matching... I have a friend who studied law as a bachelor's degree and currently works in a bank in HR AND received a negative assessment because of the mismatch.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Earl


Hi Earl,

Mine education & experience are both into admin & finance.I submitted many documents to back up like Itr,bank statement etc.not sure why they gave it insuccessful.Can u please advise what can be the next step once we get negative outcome letter.Is there any point to go for re assessment if they already given negative outcome.

Thanks in advance

Gaurav


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I have same problem. Negative outcome without verifying from my employer.
> Please update me what happened to your case. Did you get the final positive outcome..
> ...


Hi Ankit,

Have u got outcome letter hard copy.if yes please share what is the reason written in it.

Gaurav


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi 
I have a bacholers degree in commerce majored in accounts and I am quality assurance manager with 7 years experience however I finished my degree in 2010 so can anybody throw some light what can I expect from vettassess results

Thx sapna


----------



## ankit303dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> I have'nt received the outcome letter yet.have u received that ? I applied for 132111 corporate services manager and handling both admin and finance from last 14 years.Did graduation bcom and mba in finance.not sure on what basis they gave negative assessment.
> 
> Gaurav


Gaurav,

I am waiting for letter. It will be delivered by next week. I have made lots of research on internet and through my known in Australia. The 95% negative assessment is due to mismatch in skill applied and your experience.
However the reason is not clearly mentioned by anyone. One positive thing is that 8 out of 10 got positive outcome in re-assessment. 

Will update you my reason for negative result once i get the letter from vetassess.


My concern is that I have total 5 years of work exp but that is braked up in different domains. So wondering that they need 5 years of work exp in 1 single domain or any work exp would be considered.

how long it has passed since you applied for re-assessment.?
It generally takes 8 weeks.

Thanks:
Ankit.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I am waiting for letter. It will be delivered by next week. I have made lots of research on internet and through my known in Australia. The 95% negative assessment is due to mismatch in skill applied and your experience.
> However the reason is not clearly mentioned by anyone. One positive thing is that 8 out of 10 got positive outcome in re-assessment.
> ...


Ankit,

In which category your occupation falls a,b,c or any other as they have requirement category wise.else 3 years exp in last 5 years is good enough.where have u read that 8/10 are successful in re assessment.If it is right then we are still in the picture Have u applied on you own or thru consultant ?

Lets hope for the best

regards,Gaurav


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Ankit,
> 
> In which category your occupation falls a,b,c or any other as they have requirement category wise.else 3 years exp in last 5 years is good enough.where have u read that 8/10 are successful in re assessment.If it is right then we are still in the picture Have u applied on you own or thru consultant ?
> 
> ...


Give me ur mail id if you can


----------



## ankit303dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Ankit,
> 
> In which category your occupation falls a,b,c or any other as they have requirement category wise.else 3 years exp in last 5 years is good enough.where have u read that 8/10 are successful in re assessment.If it is right then we are still in the picture Have u applied on you own or thru consultant ?
> 
> ...


Gaurav,

I fall under B (ICT - Business Development Manager). I have made research on internet, I found that majority of people like you and me replied that they received positive re-assessment . Hardy there was any one who replied negative result in re-assessment. Moreover I have 3-4 friends in Sydney, they too told me that it happens sometimes due to mismatch. That's why i am still having the hope.

I have applied through consultant. They claimed that my profile is strong and i will get 100% positive result. But they are not saying any thing right now till they receive the letter and come to know about the reason. Don't know what and where it goes wrong.



Anks.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Give me ur mail id if you can


I havent applied for re assessment yet.Will do once I get the reason for negative assessment in outcome letter.:-(


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I fall under B (ICT - Business Development Manager). I have made research on internet, I found that majority of people like you and me replied that they received positive re-assessment . Hardy there was any one who replied negative result in re-assessment. Moreover I have 3-4 friends in Sydney, they too told me that it happens sometimes due to mismatch. That's why i am still having the hope.
> 
> ...


Same is my case,applied thru a consultant with 100% surity but now they have became speech less and waiting for out come letter.I think re assesment fees is another 500 aud or it can be done thru review also,which is free i guess.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Same is my case,applied thru a consultant with 100% surity but now they have became speech less and waiting for out come letter.I think re assesment fees is another 500 aud or it can be done thru review also,which is free i guess.


I think re assessment is like how you convince them with same documents and extra explainations.


----------



## ankit303dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> I havent applied for re assessment yet.Will do once I get the reason for negative assessment in outcome letter.:-(



Sure,

Do apply it, I strongly recommended as most of people get positive in re-assessment. Better to give 1 more try rather than loosing the hope. Canada, Singapore have stopped considering the new applicants. New-Zealand too doubtful. The only hope is Australia. Who knows when they will also pause the new skilled worker applications. Do let me know the reason for your assessment. I too will update you.

My contact is : ankit303dreamz (at) gmail dot com
send me test mail. I can also get your e-mail ID.


Anks.


----------



## ankit303dreamz (Jun 12, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> I think re assessment is like how you convince them with same documents and extra explainations.


review will not help. as there are several conditions like you can not change the skill, fees is applicable but they will refund it only if the review is successful. Else not. So better to go with re-assessment. Fee will be around 300AUD.
I suggest to be strict with your consultant. And ask for the letter and check it,. There might be mistake done by consultant. So, ask them to pay the fees.


Anks.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Sure,
> 
> Do apply it, I strongly recommended as most of people get positive in re-assessment. Better to give 1 more try rather than loosing the hope. Canada, Singapore have stopped considering the new applicants. New-Zealand too doubtful. The only hope is Australia. Who knows when they will also pause the new skilled worker applications. Do let me know the reason for your assessment. I too will update you.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Very true.the options are very limited these days.Will keep you posted on updates.Lets see what reason comes out in letter and accordingly will make the next move.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> review will not help. as there are several conditions like you can not change the skill, fees is applicable but they will refund it only if the review is successful. Else not. So better to go with re-assessment. Fee will be around 300AUD..
> I suggest to be strict with your consultant. And ask for the letter and check it,. There might be mistake done by consultant. So, ask them to pay the fees.
> 
> Anks.


Yes there are big chances of consultant's fault.I have already threatened him.I hope now he is giving full attention to my case.Rest god knows what is the reason coming in letter.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Very true.the options are very limited these days.Will keep you posted on updates.Lets see what reason comes out in letter and accordingly will make the next move.


Ankit I have sent you a test mail.kindly acknowledge if you have got that.You have applied through which consultant ??!


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> Hi
> I have a bacholers degree in commerce majored in accounts and I am quality assurance manager with 7 years experience however I finished my degree in 2010 so can anybody throw some light what can I expect from vettassess results
> 
> Thx sapna


Hi Sapna,

what duties does you quality assurance profile include.is that some thing related to IT or accounting.

regards,Gaurav


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> Hi Sapna,
> 
> what duties does you quality assurance profile include.is that some thing related to IT or accounting.
> 
> regards,Gaurav


& it seems you have done graduation in 2010 and working since 2006.correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Yep finished my degree in 2010 and started working in quality assurance department and my quality profile is not IT related its evaluating and measuring the service provided by my company and training people to maintain performance...


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

And started working in quality department since 2006 u have over 7 years experience in quality department


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> Yep finished my degree in 2010 and started working in quality assurance department and my quality profile is not IT related its evaluating and measuring the service provided by my company and training people to maintain performance...


ok fine,u are working since 2010 after doing b.com.I have also done b.com so I understand it has business related subjects that can be considered relating to your profile.rest vetassess is best judge.when did u applied for assessment ? if yes was that thru consultant or self.


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Self just applied yesterday


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> Self just applied yesterday


May I ask in which category and the points break up based on qualification and experience to get 60 pass mark because I was able to get 55 points if I exclude state sponsorship.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

gaurav8778 said:


> May I ask in which category and the points break up based on qualification and experience to get 60 pass mark because I was able to get 55 points if I exclude state sponsorship.


I have applied through consultant bit seems luck is not favoring at the moment.


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

SS Act group B sub class 190


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

55 points for 190 is more than enough to apply for Eoi


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

My friend got through with 55 points and got invite


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> My friend got through with 55 points and got invite


Lucky man.under what occupation did he applied.my occupation 132111 corporate services manager also falls in csol eligible for act ss.but all of sudden hurdle of vetassess happened.Not sure whether it would be changed to +ve or not.


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Call center manager


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

I will send you some links which explains in detail as it depends which grade your employment falls his was grade c mine is grade b and both have different criterias


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> I will send you some links which explains in detail as it depends which grade your employment falls his was grade c mine is grade b and both have different criterias


Many Thanks Sapna.you can send links at my mail id.I've just sent at pm.I hope it will help me to locate another occupation if re assessment is required.


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> I will send you some links which explains in detail as it depends which grade your employment falls his was grade c mine is grade b and both have different criterias


u got my pm


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Sure I will send now in office will send say in couple f hrs in your email


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Sapna said:


> Sure I will send now in office will send say in couple f hrs in your email


Sure,will wait for ur mail.

Thanks again


----------



## khanash (Mar 1, 2013)

hi guys i also got negative assessment on mAY 17th......
however u can discuss ur case with ur case officer and before going for reassessment u can even show ur document to ur case officer and she will guide u abt the process
the reason i got for rejection was my qualification was below the required level...i was bcom and mba in hr....i had appied as hr advisor
so when i emailed my case officer she said ur university is in a lower level so if u have another qualifications then u can reapply...............
so i said i have an un related degree MA in Linguistics.....so she asked me to send her scanned degree thru email and said that i can reapply with this
as if u have unrelated degree u need to have postqualification three yeras of experience....just waiting for 1 st july then will reapply.....wish me luck


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

ankit303dreamz said:


> Dear Earl,
> 
> Thanks for replying. If you can help me further, I have applied for ICT -Business Development Manager, having more than 5 years of work experience in total. 2 years as Networking Engineer, and 3 years for Sales, Product Management and Marketing.
> 
> ...


Hello Ankit,

I also applied for ICT Business Development Manager and luckily received the positive outcome from VETASSES. I can share my experience with you if it would be of any help to you. My education of B.E and MBA is highly related to my work experience and although VETASSES just gave result as SUCCESSFUL, they have only mentioned my current company name with the fulfillment of minimum requirements (after verifying with my current company). They have not listed all the companies and experience I have garnered throughout. 

So I guess, VETASSES try to match the education with the relevant closely matching work experience.

You can think of gaining little more experience in the similar field before you re-apply for Skill assessment. I hope this would of some help.


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Congratulations*



dreamsaia said:


> Hello Ankit,
> 
> I also applied for ICT Business Development Manager and luckily received the positive outcome from VETASSES. I can share my experience with you if it would be of any help to you. My education of B.E and MBA is highly related to my work experience and although VETASSES just gave result as SUCCESSFUL, they have only mentioned my current company name with the fulfillment of minimum requirements (after verifying with my current company). They have not listed all the companies and experience I have garnered throughout.
> 
> ...


COngrats Dreamasia: time to celebrate. I have also applied VET under the same code and & I hope my outcome latest by October.


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> COngrats Dreamasia: time to celebrate. I have also applied VET under the same code and & I hope my outcome latest by October.


Thank you very much Surfer and all the very best for the positive outcome.


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Negative Assessment*

Dear Friends,


I received a negative assessment on Aug 16th. two common remarks as follows:

1. *Employment *: They mentioned that my employment are below the required level. However, I can prove to Vetassess that my employment is up to the required level by providing additional documents.

2. *Qualifications:*(are below the required level) as they mentioned. I'm afraid that I cannot do anything regarding this. I have a Bachelor in Computer Science and MBA in HR. I don't know what do???????

Anyone can advise?????

thanks you in advance.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I received a negative assessment on Aug 16th. two common remarks as follows:
> ...


 I am sorry to hear thar Waleed. I think you should try to send an appeal and show further evidence tgat your qualifications and job experience matches ur selected qualification. On what basis they rejected ur university degree?


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Very sad*



nouray27 said:


> I am sorry to hear thar Waleed. I think you should try to send an appeal and show further evidence tgat your qualifications and job experience matches ur selected qualification. On what basis they rejected ur university degree?


Hi Noura,

They wrote in the report that my Bachelor with honor and Master degrees are below the required level!!!!! I don't know what level they want me to obtain!!!!

I called Veatssess last week and they told me that they are going to send me an explanation but they never replied.

I'm so confused and don't want to waste my money in such a case. I'm sure 100% that they made a mistake or there is a hidden agenda I don't know about.

I might apply for a reassessment but after knowing EXACTLY why they are thinking that my qualifications are below the required level, by the way, the required level is a Bachelor degree and I have MBA in HR!!!

GOD helps me.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> Hi Noura,
> 
> They wrote in the report that my Bachelor with honor and Master degrees are below the required level!!!!! I don't know what level they want me to obtain!!!!
> 
> ...


That is really strange. Is your university accredited? I find it really strange that they gave you such reasons. My agent told me that the Australian system is very transpareht and straightforward. Have you tried to consult with migration agent?


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Negative Assessment*



nouray27 said:


> That is really strange. Is your university accredited? I find it really strange that they gave you such reasons. My agent told me that the Australian system is very transpareht and straightforward. Have you tried to consult with migration agent?


The Bachelor is accredite but the Master is not but at least the required level is Bachelor. I checked with 2-3 agents and they all advised me to contact Vetassess directly to know the reason. I will contact them again and again to receive the feedback. Beleive me it's an awful feeling but I will not give up.

I will keep you posted. Thank you Noura.


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> The Bachelor is accredite but the Master is not but at least the required level is Bachelor. I checked with 2-3 agents and they all advised me to contact Vetassess directly to know the reason. I will contact them again and again to receive the feedback. Beleive me it's an awful feeling but I will not give up.
> 
> I will keep you posted. Thank you Noura.


 I wish you get positive results. I will send my qualifications to Vetasses next week for corporate services manager .. I am trying to make sure that I get positive assesment especially that this qualification is bit vague.


----------



## Waliduae2003 (Apr 7, 2013)

*Negative Assessment*



nouray27 said:


> I wish you get positive results. I will send my qualifications to Vetasses next week for corporate services manager .. I am trying to make sure that I get positive assesment especially that this qualification is bit vague.


I wish you all the best. From my experience, it will take around 3 months to receive the feedback. Ask your agent to provide you with the user name and password for your vatassess's application. you can keep track of it and see your results before you receive the report.

I forgot to tell you that a friend of mine got a positive results. He graduated from the same University of mine  [No comment!!!!!!] I heard that each application has a dedicated Case Officer who evaluate your application. So it means that also luck is playing a role from within!

This is just FYI.

Cheers,
Walid


----------



## nouray27 (Sep 22, 2013)

Waliduae2003 said:


> I wish you all the best. From my experience, it will take around 3 months to receive the feedback. Ask your agent to provide you with the user name and password for your vatassess's application. you can keep track of it and see your results before you receive the report.
> 
> I forgot to tell you that a friend of mine got a positive results. He graduated from the same University of mine  [No comment!!!!!!] I heard that each application has a dedicated Case Officer who evaluate your application. So it means that also luck is playing a role from within!
> 
> ...


Thanks Waleed for ur advise regarding the Vetasses online tracking. From what I undesrtand is that when you appeal the results your case will go to a higher ranking person who can have a better judgment. Alsomwhy don't u mention in ur appeal the fact that ur friend got positive results while yours was negative eventhough u gradutaed from same univ.


----------



## Stevejobs (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi Walid and noura
I am from Egypt 
Just I would like to ask you is vet-assess call and verify all cases in their employers or not 
What is the best occupation matching to banking sector 

Thanks and waiting your feedback


----------



## dreamsaia (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

Could anyone please tell me how long does VETASSES take to send the Point Test advice if we already have VETASSES assessment done from them.

I am actually planning to ask for Letter of Point test advice from VETASSES, despite receiving positive outcome during VETASSES skill assessment. Kindly guide.

Best Regards,
Dreamsaia


----------



## shjuthani (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

My education is MBA - Marketing and I graduated in may 2008. I have two questions.

1. I am working in a real estate firm as a Real Estate Sales Representative since May 2008 till date. So can anyone guide me whether my education and occupation are matching or not.

2. Also my graduation is B.E. Computers after which I did MBA - Marketing. But I am not working in IT field and not taking my graduation points in file. So will my graduation affect VETASSESS decision?

Sooner reply from senior members are highly appreciated as I am going to apply in next week.

-Shashin


----------



## gadige99 (Feb 6, 2014)

*vetassess Negative Outcome*

Hey.. i am also in same boat... Can anybody please suggest me for the same... 

Here is my story...

Received the -Ve outcome vetassess stating that 

"Based on the evidence provided, the Qualification and/or Employment described above do not meet the skill assessment requirement of your nominated Occupation "

I completed my Bachelor Degree With "Maths,Physics and chemistry" in 2005 in india, and working as a Human resource adviser with 8.6 yrs of Experience ...


Thanks in advance
Gadige


----------



## AlineMG (Dec 22, 2014)

*HR Adviser Negative*



khanash said:


> hi guys i also got negative assessment on mAY 17th......
> however u can discuss ur case with ur case officer and before going for reassessment u can even show ur document to ur case officer and she will guide u abt the process
> the reason i got for rejection was my qualification was below the required level...i was bcom and mba in hr....i had appied as hr advisor
> so when i emailed my case officer she said ur university is in a lower level so if u have another qualifications then u can reapply...............
> ...


Khanash, thank you for the tip!

How did you reach the case officer? And what did she mean with your university being in a "lower level"?

I have a bachelor in Business Administration, however it is written only "Administration" in my diploma  and I am thinking that this is the reason for the negative result, as it is written that my qualification is bellow the required level too, and then it is written that "Field of study Business is highly relevant"

Did you reapply? Was it successful? :fingerscrossed:
Best regards!


----------



## luthrashabina (Apr 11, 2017)

hey i got a negative assesment from vetasses and it mentioned that my qualifaction and experince are not highly relevant for field that i applied for which is 141111.is there any chance to reappeal again ??? to get a positive outcome....
thanks


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

luthrashabina said:


> hey i got a negative assesment from vetasses and it mentioned that my qualifaction and experince are not highly relevant for field that i applied for which is 141111.is there any chance to reappeal again ??? to get a positive outcome....
> thanks


Hi, I am also facing the same issue, they suggested other occupation rather than claimed by me, did you applied for re-assessment, if so, what is the outcome, I applied for reassessment got verification call and waiting for outcome


----------



## sharutichoudhary (Jun 7, 2017)

hi 
I need your expert advice guys. I applied for vetassess skill assessment in student counselor code but it come negative because my qualification does not match their standard. They suggest me to go for reassessment but my doubt are Can i apply for university tutor code as i am performing both duties in college. 
In my previous submitted experience letter I just mentioned my student counselor duties , can now i submit a new experience letter with additional university lecturer duties in reassessment or not, and up to what level I can add additional duties.

I had completed BA, MBA and PHD(part time) but for student counselor code i just show my BA degree can I add my these degree too while applying for skill reassessment. and My Phd is part time , Is it valid. 

further, I could not understand the difference between university lecturer and university tutor, can anyone please provide me guideline about university tutor.


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

vutla9992 said:


> Hi, I am also facing the same issue, they suggested other occupation rather than claimed by me, did you applied for re-assessment, if so, what is the outcome, I applied for reassessment got verification call and waiting for outcome


Hi Vutla, 
Could you please update the outcome of your re-assessment?


----------



## vannakuma (Dec 17, 2016)

*Negative Outcome Customer Service Manager 149212*

Hi All,
I got a negative outcome from Vetassess on 7th July for 140212.
I am a bank branch manager and all my tasks are related to taking care of customer service.

My education is assessed as highly relevant, but my employment is not. Below is the detail of the assessment:

[According to ANZSCO, a Customer Service Manager plans,
administers and reviews customer services and after-sales services,
and maintains sound customer relations. Based on the information
provided, your employment with xxx Bank appears to be focused on managing the daily business operations of an assigned branch rather than focused on
customer service, which cannot be considered as highly relevant to
the nominated occupation. Therefore, the outcome is negative]

Really shocked with the negative outcome? Should I email to ask the Case Officer directly seeking additional explanation or lodge a re-assessment? Please share me some advice please.


----------

